# #3 Duke vs. #4 UNC



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Game is this Wednesday but it's never too early to discuss it. Game is at Cameron Indoor which will help boost our resume to get a #1 seed when the NCAA's begin. eace:


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow what a game. I think Duke may have the upper hand but if i was betting i would take UNC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

last time you had Duke, they lost by 27. cursed....


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

TM said:


> last time you had Duke, they lost by 27. cursed....


Tushay. Lucky i'm not a fan of either team but i new a guy from Raleigh and he like the Tar Heals.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is one of those rivalries where you have to pick a side.

I'll be sporting this for today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm rooting for UNC, but I think Duke will win a close game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

UNC will win...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm on the Duke side of the fence in this rivalry.

Oh, and THANK YOU ESPN for scheduling this one for 9 ET!!! If it was 7 it would have ruined both this game and USA vs. Mexico for me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNC will win if Duke doesn't get a great game out of Scheyer and Henderson. The Lawson/Smith matchup is also going to go a long way in determining the winner. Smith is capable of staying with Lawson on defense and his athletic ability could help slow down our transition game. We have lost games in which one guard has continually hurt us from tip to buzzer by creating their own offense. Henderson is the only Dukie I see being able to beat us in this aspect. If we can stay out of foul trouble, move the ball, and contain Henderson we should win this game. Should be an excellent matchup though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I advise you all change your avatars to Duke Blue today lol its only befitting for they will loose this one. Blow out city!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> The Lawson/Smith matchup is also going to go a long way in determining the winner. Smith is capable of staying with Lawson on defense and his athletic ability could help slow down our transition game.




That's exactly why Duke WON'T win. Paulus is playing because Smith has been awful since ACC play started. Lawson will murder Paulus. Ellington has finally been playing well. Duke can't keep up down low. Duke peaked two weeks ago. Sluggish start = blowout city. Duke will be lucky to keep this within 10.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> That's exactly why Duke WON'T win. Paulus is playing because Smith has been awful since ACC play started. Lawson will murder Paulus. Ellington has finally been playing well. Duke can't keep up down low. Duke peaked two weeks ago. Sluggish start = blowout city. Duke will be lucky to keep this within 10.



Wait when did this happen? :thinking2: Smith playing bad > Paulus at his best


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll take UNC by 5-7 points.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Wait when did this happen? :thinking2: Smith playing bad > Paulus at his best


K's ridiculous loyalty in his senior > Smith being better than Paulus


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> I advise you all change your avatars to Duke Blue today lol its only befitting for they will loose this one. Blow out city!


I'm fairly confident that Duke will win now. The last time you came out with a bold, idiotic, and arrogant statement (UNC going undefeated)...they lost like their very next game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okie dokie lol

Loving our defensive intensity right now


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We are on pace for 100. I'm loving this so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good lord we are playing like dog crap right now. 40-36 Duke with 4 minutes left in the half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am getting hypertensive. **** you Ellington


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't watch this team anymore. Duke is a good team but our defense is beyond pathetic right now. How you can't get excited and want to do whatever it takes to beat your biggest rival is beyond me. This team has no heart, no leadership, nothing. Frasor's three 3's are saving us right now. Paulus is outplaying Lawson, good lord that wasn't a good first half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They just stopped playing after Duke took the lead. Boneheaded decisions all over the place.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

67-65 UNC with 10 minutes to go. This would be an ugly Win but i'll take a W here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pencil it down right now. Ed Davis is a lottery pick. He could be better than Brandan Wright


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

UNC in control now, Duke lives by the three and die by the three.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Me thinks cool and apelman should stop making predictions :clown:

Couple of things

Ty Lawson is the best point guard in America
UNC is the best team in the nation
Roy Williams is a better coach than Coach K


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Me thinks cool and apelman should stop making predictions :clown:
> 
> Couple of things
> 
> ...


FIXED!

no hate tho HB, congrats on the win.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think Duke messed up gettin lulled into that franetic UNC pace, and once again like many the story has been over the past few years, when the 3 doesnt go in "You go home with the L" - Dickie V. 

Also no one on Duke can stop Ty Lawson, when he's aggressive on every possesion, fortunately for UNC, Roy, got in that *** (nohomo) and made him get aggressive in that 2nd half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was very pleased with our second half effort. The defense still needs some fine tuning but Ty Lawson showed why he is quite possibly the best PG in college basketball in that second half. I'm much more at ease then I was at times earlier on in the game.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

bball I thought you were a Notre Dame fan. What happened? apelman please change your avatar back to normal. You just don't look right.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Roy > K :lol: ... a monkey, or even you, HB, could coach that team and win games. Better recruiter? Well duh.

Ty Lawson killing Greg Paulus makes him the best PG in the country? :lol:

You're homerism is just plain dumbness.

And btw, noway they win the title. So many dumb shots / turnovers down the stretch.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Me thinks cool and apelman should stop making predictions :clown:
> 
> Couple of things
> 
> ...


Wrong on all 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> Roy > K :lol: ... a monkey, or even you, HB, could coach that team and win games. Better recruiter? Well duh.


I was going to respond by calling you names and also putting up random lol and rofl emoticons but I figure the best way to embarass you would be to respond to you with logic.

Lets go through this. On a collegiate level, in the last 5 years, what has Coach K won? Go ahead, tell me? In the last 4 years they haven't made it past the sweet sixteen. Heck last 2 years past they haven't gotten past the second round. Loosing to amazing teams like VCU and West Virginia. How the **** is that not reflective of the coach? The biggest evidence of why Roy is now a better coach than K, was Duke going into the half with the lead last night, only for Roy to outcoach him in the second half. They completely fell apart. How about K not making defensive adjustments to get the ball out of Lawson's hands? Isn't that his job? They played into Roy's game plan hook line and sinker.

P.S. whose fault is it that Roy's a better recruiter? Duke has a similar clout as UNC. 



> Ty Lawson killing Greg Paulus makes him the best PG in the country? :lol:


As for Lawson not being the best point guard in the league. Maybe if you realized he was averaging 16ppg, 6.5apg with a very nice A/TO of 1.9, maybe just maybe you wont make silly arguments like the one you made above. He's running the best team in the nation. He stepped up big time in one of the fiercest arenas in the country. If only Paulus was the only guy defending him, maybe he'd go for 40. He was barreling his way through your whole defense, even when they were clogging the lane. Smith, Henderson, Paulus you name it, he torched them. Collison or whoever you name could never do that.



> You're homerism is just plain dumbness.


Sure thing wise one, oh fountain of knowledge lol



> And btw, noway they win the title. So many dumb shots / turnovers down the stretch


Whilst this may true, just remember Ellington and Hansbrough had average games yet we put up 101 points. 

As for defense, how about the 5 minute stretch when Duke had no points.

NEXT!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

amazing that you're the only UNC fan around here saying such ridiculously stupid things. stop reading IC and and rivals board. they're foolishness is rubbing off. you used to be legit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I kinda suspected you would skip my questions.

P.S. K's so good a coach, he hasn't figured out how to beat a Roy coached team in Cameron for the last 4 years. eace:


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

TM said:


> last time you had Duke, they lost by 27. cursed....


My bad Duke Fan's. Next time i will keep my mouth shut.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> I kinda suspected you would skip my questions.
> 
> P.S. K's so good a coach, he hasn't figured out how to beat a Roy coached team in Cameron for the last 4 years. eace:


Why in the world would I waste my time replying? You've already proven in your talks with cool that there's no such thing as discussion when it comes to you and anything related to unc basketball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> bball I thought you were a Notre Dame fan. What happened? apelman please change your avatar back to normal. You just don't look right.


I have always supported both but it's a lot easier to vouch for UNC right now with the way ND is playing if ya get what I mean:biggrin:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Another Duke-UNC game, another Duke cheap shot that all Duke fans claim was an accident. I don't really post over here anymore but I always have to come back and get TM to tell me how his team isn't a bunch of cheap shot artists, how Hansbrough's face shouldn't ever have been in that spot and how Sinlger is the real victim...

(Coach K could have driven a truck onto the court and ran Hansbrough over as he was lying there, and it would be the same response - Hansbrough plays a physical game so that gives K the right to run him over - and K's foot slipped off the brake anyways!)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cheap shot

i tell it how it is. ya'll are the whiners (as evidenced by you only coming back after duke-unc games).

welcome back, JW


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> I have always supported both but it's a lot easier to vouch for UNC right now with the way ND is playing if ya get what I mean:biggrin:


hey, you got a much needed and BIG win tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol and TM has the nerve to call me a homer. You don't think Singler hitting Hansbrough in the face with the elbow was a cheap shot?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol and TM has the nerve to call me a homer. You don't think Singler hitting Hansbrough in the face with the elbow was a cheap shot?


Hansbrough hit Singler in the elbow with his face... get it right.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol and TM has the nerve to call me a homer. You don't think Singler hitting Hansbrough in the face with the elbow was a cheap shot?


it was a cheap shot. that's what i said. learn to read. i even used 2 words to make it easy. and i have the nerve to call you a homer again. and i'd venture to say every other post on this board would do the same if they read your college hoops posts in the past 3 months.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Arrogance more like it and with Dyson out, you and croco still think UNC isnt the best team in the nation? Even with him being healthy, we'd probably have been ranked 1


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> bball I thought you were a Notre Dame fan. What happened? apelman please change your avatar back to normal. You just don't look right.


lol, i admit, it did look kind of weird


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Arrogance more like it and with Dyson out, you and croco still think UNC isnt the best team in the nation? Even with him being healthy, we'd probably have been ranked 1


You have been proven wrong on that subject time and time again...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^don't bother, croco, waste of time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If UNC isn't the best team in the nation, do tell who is?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I would like to point out to the ignorant Duke fans in this thread, that you guys lost...again.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

we have those here? all i remember are arrogant UNC fans.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's 5:50 EST and UNC > Duke still remains :biggrin:





> we have those here? all i remember are nastradamus-esque UNC fans.


Fixedeace:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

easy for someone who's a fan of 20 different schools

oh, btw, i just decided UConn's my other favorite now


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your struggles with simple math lead me to believe your intelligence is more Uconn than Duke anyways:biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

anything it takes to get the W. help the players in school, let thieves play on the team, etc.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

eh, now were talkin:biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

all the things that make the college game so much "purer"  if one more "expert" says something to that effect....


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> easy for someone who's a fan of 20 different schools
> 
> oh, btw, i just decided UConn's my other favorite now


:lol:


----------

